# [kaffeine] Soporte doble núcleo (funcionando)

## pcmaster

Hola,

¿Sabéis si es posible que kaffeine utilice el doble núcleo?

Hace algún tiempo TV3 emitía un canal en Hd que luego quitaron, para poner el Canal 9, pero ahora lo han vuelto a poner. Y si antiguamente kaffeine no podía con él, actualmente sí. Para que os hagáis una idea de la resolución, la imagen no cabe en el monitor de 19" de 1440x900. Sin duda emiten en 1080 líneas.

Pero el consumo de procesador es muy alto. Mi Core2 duo E6550 casi no puede con la decodificación, produciéndose una pequeña pausa en la imagen (no en el sonido) cada 2 ó 3 segundos (el intervalo es regular, no he medido el tiempo exacto). PERO, es que kaffeine solamente está usando uno de los dos núcleos, el otro está casi ocioso.

Por cierto, al sintonizar el canal en HD  la ventana de kaffeine no cabe en la pantalla. Se puede reducir el tamaño de la ventana, pero al ir a cambiar de canal (hay que hacer doble click sobre uno de ellos) al hacer el primer click la ventana vuelve a su enorme tamaño inicial.

----------

## Txema

¿Has probado con mplayer con VDPAU activado?

----------

## pcmaster

No. Como Kaffeine utiliza el motor de Xine, no le prestaba mucha atención a mplayer. La gracia está (acabo de mirarlo) que tengo mplayer compilado con el USE vdpau pero sin soporte dvb. Voya  probar activar el soporte DVB y os cuento.

----------

## Txema

xine también tiene soporte para vdpau, creo que estaba en el overlay berkano

Saludos.

----------

## pcmaster

Recompilado mplayer, kaffeine no lo detecta. Sólo deja elegir el motor de xine. Si lo compilo con soporte gstreamer, entonces sí deja elegir gstreamer como motor de reproducción, pero... ¿sirve con la TDT?

¿Dónde puedo encontrar ese overlay Berkano?

----------

## Txema

pues instalando layman, configurándolo y ejecutando layman -a berkano si no recuerdo mal.

Saludos.

----------

## pcmaster

Bueno, localizado el ebuild gracias a Google en esta página. Estoy compilando.

http://gentoo-overlays.zugaina.org/index.html.en

----------

## pcmaster

No compila:

configure: creating ./config.status

config.status: error: cannot find input file: Makefile.in

habrá que probar otras versiones, de aquí: http://svn.liveforge.org/berkano/trunk/media-libs/xine-lib/

----------

## pcmaster

Las versiones 1.2 anteriores:

 The specific snippet of code:

 *                   die "Cannot find \$EPATCH_SOURCE!";

 *  The die message:

 *   Cannot find $EPATCH_SOURCE!

La 1.1 no muestra ninguna USE vdpau

---Edito---

Al compilar, la 1.1 sí muestra algo de vdpau, pero también falla:

  ebuild.sh, line  534:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *   			die "econf failed"

 *  The die message:

----------

## Txema

Vaya, pues entonces no te queda otra que usar mplayer, con smplayer por ejemplo, que es muy liviano y completo o gnome-mplayer si no quieres kde.

Saludos.

----------

## pcmaster

Hola,

probando con mplayer siguiendo las instrucciones de esta página:

http://tobias.schroepf.de/doku/doku.php?id=gentoo:dvb-t

los canales normales se ven bien, pero el de HD no llega a salir. Al parecer, mplayer confunde el flujo mpeg4 con otro mpeg2, y no sale nada (pantalla negra):

Un canal que se ve bien: 

```

$ mplayer dvb://ANTENA.NOVA

MPlayer 29040-4.3.2 (C) 2000-2009 MPlayer Team

Reproduciendo dvb://ANTENA.NOVA.

dvb_tune Freq: 858000000

Detectado formato de archivo TS.

VIDEO MPEG2(pid=1001) AUDIO MPA(pid=1003) NO SUBS (yet)!  PROGRAM N. 0

VIDEO:  MPEG2  720x576  (aspect 2)  25.000 fps  15000.0 kbps (1875.0 kbyte/s)

==========================================================================

Abriendo decodificador de video: [mpegpes] MPEG 1/2 Video passthrough.

VDec: vo solicitud de config - 720 x 576 (csp preferida: Mpeg PES).

No se pudo encontrar colorspace concordante - reintentando escalado -vf...

Abriendo filtro de video: [scale]

Disculpe, el dispositivo de salida de video es incompatible con este codec.

Inicialización del VDecoder ha fallado.

Abriendo decodificador de video: [ffmpeg] FFmpeg's libavcodec codec family.

Unsupported PixelFormat -1

Video codec seleccionado: [ffmpeg2] vfm: ffmpeg (FFmpeg MPEG-2)

==========================================================================

==========================================================================

Abriendo decodificador de audio: [mp3lib] MPEG layer-2, layer-3.

AUDIO: 48000 Hz, 2 ch, s16le, 192.0 kbit/12.50% (ratio: 24000->192000)

Audio codec seleccionado: [mp3] afm: mp3lib (mp3lib MPEG layer-2, layer-3)

==========================================================================

AO: [alsa] 48000Hz 2ch s16le (2 bytes per sample)

Comenzando la reproducción...

VDec: vo solicitud de config - 720 x 576 (csp preferida: Planar YV12).

VDec: usando Planar YV12 como salida csp (no 0)

Aspecto es 1.33:1 - prescalando a aspecto correcto.

VO: [xv] 720x576 => 768x576 Planar YV12 

A:46796.9 V:46797.1 A-V: -0.138 ct: -0.528 133/133  4%  1%  2.6% 0 0 

Saliendo... (Salida.)

```

El que se ve mal:

```

$ mplayer dvb://3HD

MPlayer 29040-4.3.2 (C) 2000-2009 MPlayer Team

Reproduciendo dvb://3HD.

dvb_tune Freq: 650000000

Detectado formato de archivo TS.

VIDEO MPEG2(pid=191) NO AUDIO!  NO SUBS (yet)!  PROGRAM N. 0

```

Y se queda así, hasta que lo inerrumpo con CTRL-C, que he de pulsar dos veces. Entonces: 

```

MPlayer fue interrumpido con señal 2 en el módulo: video_read_properties 

dvb_streaming_read, attempt N. 6 failed with errno 4 when reading 1032 bytes

MPlayer fue interrumpido con señal 2 en el módulo: video_read_properties 
```

Y se acabó el canal HD. Al menos en xine, aunque a saltios, sí se ve. mplayer está compilado con las USE:

```

# emerge -pv mplayer

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] media-video/mplayer-1.0_rc2_p20090322  USE="X a52 aac alsa amrnb amrwb ass cddb cdio dirac dts dv dvb dvd dvdnav enca encode esd faac faad gtk iconv ipv6 jpeg live mmx mp2 mp3 nemesi network opengl png quicktime rar real rtc schroedinger speex sse sse2 ssse3 theora tremor truetype unicode vdpau vorbis x264 xscreensaver xv xvid -3dnow -3dnowext -aalib (-altivec) -arts -bidi -bindist -bl -cdparanoia -cpudetection -custom-cflags -custom-cpuopts -debug -dga -directfb -doc -dxr3 -fbcon -ftp -ggi -gif -jack -joystick -ladspa -libcaca -lirc -lzo -mad -md5sum -mmxext -mng -musepack -nas -openal -oss -pnm -pulseaudio -pvr -radio -samba -sdl (-svga) -teletext -tga -v4l -v4l2 (-vidix) (-win32codecs) -xanim -xinerama -xvmc -zoran" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia -mga -s3virge -tdfx -vesa" 0 kB

Total: 1 package (1 reinstall), Size of downloads: 0 kB

```

Por cierto, un par de capturas obtenidas con kaffeine, a pesar de las pausas:

http://img269.imageshack.us/img269/5592/screenshotkxv.png

http://img199.imageshack.us/img199/4082/screenshot2o.png

----------

## Txema

Prueba a compilar mplayer sin la USE x264, además debes especificar que use vdpau

 */etc/mplayer/mplayer.conf wrote:*   

> vo=vdpau
> 
> vc=ffh264vdpau,ffmpeg12vdpau,ffwmv3vdpau,ffvc1vdpau,

 

Es importante la coma al final, porque si no, no probará los demás drivers.

O lo pones directamente en la línea de comandos cada vez que lo ejecutes: mplayer -vo vdpau -vc ffh264vdpau,ffmpeg12vdpau,ffwmv3vdpau,ffvc1vdpau, /archivo

Si sigue sin funcionar, puedes ir directamente al foro de nvidia, te atienden directamente los propios desarrolladores, por lo que si es algo que no está implementado o está bug puedes ayudarles a que lo arreglen/implementen  :Wink:  http://nvnews.net/vbulletin/forumdisplay.php?f=14

Guía para informar de errores con vdpau: http://nvnews.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=123819

Saludos.

----------

## pcmaster

Al fin FUNCIONA.

No he conseguido soporte doble núcleo, pero sí compilar la versión 1.2 de xine del ebuild de berkano. La forma de conseguirlo ha sido editar el ebuild y deshabilitar la aplicación del parche que hay en el directorio files.

En el foro en inglés encontré la pista. Por lo visto el parche ya no es necesario con la versión 4.3 de gcc, y su aplicación provoca el error.

Al compilar la versión 1.2 con soporte vdpau, el consumo de CPU (sigue usando un sólo núcleo) ha bajado algo, hasta un 65%, y ya no se producen las pausas en la imagen.

Ahora lo que no funciona ni recompila es xine-ui, supongo que habrá que actualizar a una versión posterior. Lo investigaré otro rato.

Nota: la tarjeta gráfica es de las penúltimas, y de gama media tirando para abajo: una Geforce 8500 GT

----------

